# Amputee Football



## Shannon Howarth (Feb 15, 2017)

Good afternoon,

My name is Shannon Howarth and I am currently the National Development Officer at the England Amputee Football Association.

I am currently trying to find individual's who may be interested in having a go at amputee football regardless of ability or experience.

If you would like to participate in a session then please feel free to get in touch at shannon@theeafa.co.uk or on 07702869658.

For more information on the England Amputee Football Association please visit http://www.theeafa.co.uk/


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome Shannon  I hope you get a good response  Is there any particular part of the country that this is for?


----------



## Shannon Howarth (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello,

Thankyou very much.

We currently have sessions and teams based in Manchester, Liverpool, Brighton, Peterborough, London and Portsmouth.

My role is to try and increase participation and create new sessions nationwide, so if there is a demand for amputee football in a particular area I would be more than happy to work with those participants to try and create some new sessions.

Thanks,

Shannon


----------



## grovesy (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2017)

Whilst I realise the gutter press are always screaming at all and sundry that diabetics cost the NHS a small fortune having their leg(s) amputated and any of us could get eg run over by a bus and lose a leg by all sorts of other means than diabetes complications - I'm more than a bit taken aback/unpleasantly surprised to find diabetes and losing a limb apparently so closely associated in the minds of the FA.

Don't get me wrong - I'm ALL for encouraging participation in enjoyable sports and activities for all and sundry - and obviously wouldn't exclude anyone just cos they're diabetic, epileptic or anything else ~ic !


----------



## Shannon Howarth (Feb 15, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Whilst I realise the gutter press are always screaming at all and sundry that diabetics cost the NHS a small fortune having their leg(s) amputated and any of us could get eg run over by a bus and lose a leg by all sorts of other means than diabetes complications - I'm more than a bit taken aback/unpleasantly surprised to find diabetes and losing a limb apparently so closely associated in the minds of the FA.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm ALL for encouraging participation in enjoyable sports and activities for all and sundry - and obviously wouldn't exclude anyone just cos they're diabetic, epileptic or anything else ~ic !



Good afternoon,

Firstly can I please clarify that the FA and the England Amputee Football Association are separate governing bodies.

I have been working with many different groups to try and increase participation including amputee support groups and veterans and I am certainly not trying to exclude anyone in anyway. Apologies if this is how it came across, I saw this forum as a perfect oportunity to advertise opportunites for sport and physical activity.

If you would like to discuss this further then please feel free to ring or email me on the above contacts.

Kind regards,

Shannon Howarth


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2017)

I apologise for saying 'FA' - I had misread your email address and told myself it said 'thefa' - I only scanned that bit as I didn't need to email you.

Everyone who is in a 'specialist' sort of area has to do a balancing act of sorts because you're there to cater for the amputees since others cater for the able bodied - but it does mean both of you aren't actually 100% inclusive LOL - just the same as we ourselves don't get too involved with eg car engines or kite flying LOL


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 15, 2017)

Shannon Howarth said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thankyou very much.
> 
> ...



Good luck with this Shannon.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2017)

Good luck with work you are doing


----------

